# Looking for a New Club



## Marlin44 (Jan 22, 2011)

Club presidents / managers:

I am looking for a new club / lease for the 2011/12 season. Listed below is what I am looking for and will drive and pay as required for the right association. I am trying to stay within 2 to 3 hours of Atlanta.

Requirements:
1 - No Family Club / Lease!!!! Single gun lease only.
2 - 100 to 200 min. acres per hunter - not per family who has a family of 8 in the woods. If it is 10 hunters on 10k acres that is great and I know what the cost associated with that is.
3 - No sub-leasing - turkey, hog, birds, fishing - I want to know who is on the property and not have to worry about every idiot in GA stealing eveything I have in the woods or the campsite.
4 - Campsite - it can be primitive but power, water, meat cooler etc... is nice and I will pay what is expected.
5 - A lease where the hunters know what a 3.5 yr old deer is and that is the min. harvest age per buck. Of course a club that discusses culls and what should be taken to manage the herd - the quanity and age of doe kills, spikes, etc... Don't contact me telling me that you are QDM if you really don't know what that is!!!! A club that is doing observation surveys per hunter / per hunt, camera / feeder surveys, kill surveys, aging each deer and recording all data required to manage the property and herd. A club that is working to align the buck / doe ratio to 1 to 1.
6 - Can have private stands and locations. Rules for stand placement and distances. Can have box stands and leave them year round. I have had it with me doing the mowing, putting in food plots and have the recreational hunters driving thru the middle of my plots and putting up six stands all around me and shooting every basket rack 2.5 yr deer that comes by or putting their lazy butts in my stand when I am not there.
7 - A club that promotes feed programs - feeders / protein / food plots and runs them year round.
8 - Must utilize a pin in system with the private stand locations identified.
9 - An organization where the hunters actually work together to grow the deer and the herd thru communication, pictures, policies and rules that are enforced.
10 - A club where the hunters can sit around camp or a camp fire and actually enjoy the days hunt. Talk about how many they let walk and not complain about not having any meat. So I am not looking for a meat lease.

If you have a lease that I may be interested in joining that is just the beginning of the process. I am sure you will need to interview me just as I will want to interview you and your organization. If you need a new memeber to contribute who will be an assest and contribute immediately please feel free to send me a pm with what you have and I will contact shortly. 

If you have the standard - family so called QDM lease please don't waste mine and your time.

Look forward to hearing from some quality / trophy deer lease members.

Thanks


----------



## chevy08 (Feb 10, 2011)

good luck not asking for a whole lot or you. not going to find a club like that


----------



## todd pursley (Feb 14, 2011)

pm sent


----------



## beersndeer (Feb 15, 2011)

When you find a club like what you described let me know because they dont exist down here in Berrien County....


----------



## behodg4 (Mar 21, 2011)

Think I got what you want...706-678-3092 Benjie  (sent you a private message)


----------



## idsman75 (Mar 21, 2011)

Gotta respect a guy who knows what he wants but, last I checked, club Presidents made the rules.  Well, ours does it with the vote of the people but he's the final dictator.


----------

